# Why doesn't my duvet cover fit?



## Chinese Pistache

We've had a down comforter for a while now, and we've used two different duvet covers with it. Both covers have been too big for the comforter. At first, I thought it was just a fluke or maybe that everyone's fits the same way, but now I'm starting to wonder. I just got a really cute (and really cheap!) duvet cover, but it's annoying me that the down comforter seems to swim in it. Any thoughts or ideas??


----------



## Oonah

no tips...but i'm curious...what size is it?

our kind duvet doesn't fit our king comforter....but the full/queen fits the full/queen perfectly. Different brands of down comforters but the duvets are the same brand/style...just different size. I don't know what the deal is with the king....it fits width-wise but the duvet is too long by at least 6 inches.

I'd love to hear what others suggest.


----------



## momto l&a

Oonah, is one of your king items a California king and the other an Eastern or standard king? That could account for the not fitting.

I have both a feather bed and a comforter that we use duvets on. The comforter is a standard king and we don't have any problems with duvet fitting it.

The feather bed is a Cali king I think and we use queen and king duvet to go over it though one has to go so the button are on the side instead of the bottom where they belong.

Our bed is a queen.


----------



## chel

you really have to check the measurement before you buy.

We have a king duvet and comforter. By luck they fit, but I really need a wider comforter, it barely hangs over the side of the bed, maybe 3 inches or so. With 3 in the bed it doesn't even come close to the edge. Luckily Dh rarely uses it so I can pull it all over to my side.

I've searched a lot, and a "king" cover can vary a lot. And no it's not just the differences between a calif. king. I'm trying to find both a new longer comforter plus a duvet that I like, and I can't. Luckily we don't need a comforter till Oct, but I don't know if I will be able to find one by then.

When I do find a replacement, our king will go on dd's queen bed. Same problem. It's not wide enough







: .


----------



## velochic

If it uses metric measurements, then it won't fit US standard duvet. I bring back less expensive duvet covers when we travel abroad and have to cut them down and sew to size for our imperial measurement duvets.


----------



## Chinese Pistache

They're both king size, but I *think* I may have purchased the comforter at Ikea (I can't remember though) and I just got the duvet cover at Linens and Things. The comforter itself has always been too short for our bed; it doesn't reach the bottom of the mattress on each side and we don't have a pillow top. The duvet cover we have no seems to reach just fine, so I just need a comforter that fits it. I'll look at all the measurements and see what I can figure out. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## lindberg99

You can make the cover smaller by turning it inside out and sewing the seam on one side further in then trimming and finishing the edge. We had a full/queen comforter and I found a king cover on sale for really cheap so I bought it and made it fit our comforter.

And believe me, I'm no seamstress so if I can do it, anyone can. I know how to run my sewing machine but that's about it.


----------



## stelly

Ikea sizes are different from regular sizes.

I have a total mess since my queen duvet is from the UK (so actually a King size in UK language) and I have UK covers for it. I can't find any covers over here that would fit it correctly.

I have twin (UK= single) duvet covers and matching curtains, but found out that US twin duvets are a different size, and so are Ikea ones.... so now I'll have to bring a twin duvet over from the UK....

Why can't there be some kind of universal sizing?!?


----------



## CalebsMama05

whats a duvet cover?


----------



## CrunchyCici

It's like a pillowcase to cover a down comforter, Jami.


----------



## CalebsMama05

oooh thx


----------

